# Forum Software Updated



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well by now it is no secret that there have been some serious software updates and database changes since 3am this morning. All went of without any major glitches thanks to Invision Power Services, Inc. We now are on the most current release of Invision Power Board v2.0.0 Final released today. Also you will notice that we now have a new Live Chat at the top right of the forum. Of course this is just the beginning. Soon we will be converting our Photo Gallery to Invision Gallery so the Forum will be a completely integrated Board. More News as it happens.

Vern


----------

